# [Hardware] Conseil pour succéder à mon Pentium 3 [résolu]

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour,

Je veux passer à une machine plus récente. Ma config actuelle (non, ce n'est pas de l'humour) : Pentium 3 à 990 MHz, 768 Mo de RAM, Seagate 160 Go, nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420, carte Firewire, et Gentoo avec IceWM. Utilisation : GIMP, XaraLX, Inkscape, OpenOffice et Antidote Druide (correcteur grammatical propriétaire), Scribus, calcul matriciel et symbolique avec Octave et Maxima, LTSpice sous Wine, LaTeX, Audacity, lecture de vidéos, un peu de montage vidéo DV.

Ma nouvelle machine sera orientée comme la précédente, avec plus de traitement d'images (GIMP, HUGIN) et plus de montage vidéo DV et plus de traitement du son. Pas de jeu en 3D, pas de Blender en 3D. Un peu de Dosbox pour les moments nostalgiques (oui, j'ai encore la boîte et la disquette d'origine de Prince of Persia).

OS : Gentoo, peut-être Win XP pour le développement avec les outils de Microchip (MPLAB et programmateur Pickit3 non supporté sous Linux).

Le silence est ma priorité. Le coût maximum est de 700 euros (je garde mon écran Philips LCD 190S5FS VGA). J'ai demandé conseil autour de moi (à des gens qui ne sont pas restés dans une capsule temporelle durant 10 ans) :

1- processeur : i5 750 2.6 GHz (160 euros)

2 - carte mère : Asus P7P55D LE  (90 euros)

3 - ventillo proc : Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (35 euros)

4 - RAM : Ballistix DDR3 2x2Go PC3-10600 (90 euros)

5 - carte graphique passive Asus GeForce EN9400GT Silent DI 512M (45 euros)

6 - alim Corsair CX400 (40 euros)

7 - DVD  Optiarc AD-7240S (25 euros)

8 - boitier Antec three hundred (50 euros)

9 - disque dur 2x Samsung F3 500 Go (80 euros)

Mes incertitudes :

- j'ai utilisé le site de Crucial pour la RAM, mais il y a encore une foule de possibilités. Cette RAM est-elle OK ?

- la carte graphique n'a pas à être performante en 3D, je la veux juste très rapide en 2D en 1280x1024. Je veux mettre moins de 50 euros sur ce composant. J'avais pris la MX420 car elle décodait sous Linux le MPEG2. Que conseillez-vous aujourd'hui pour une utilisation 2D et vidéo ?

- comment vais-je connecter mon écran (qui n'a qu'une entrée VGA) à la carte graphique ?

- le ventillo est cher, la revue Canard PC conseille le Cooler Master TX3+, je ne le trouve pas sur rue Montgallet. Une alternative ?

- les disques durs doivent être silencieux, mais pas plus lents que mes Seagates IDE (plus de 55 Mo/s avec hdparm -tT). On m'a suggéré  aussi 2 WD Caviar Green 500 G, mais avec un gros doute sur le débit. Vos avis ?

- pourrais-je mettre ma vieille Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS en PCI sur la nouvelle carte mère ?

- ai-je oublié un composant qui n'existait pas au millénaire précédent ?

Voilà ! C'est pour un achat d'ici fin septembre. Je précise aussi qu'il va durer (comme mon P3 qui date un peu, mais que j'ai mis à jour sur les premières années).

Vos avis s'il vous plaît ?

Lionel

----------

## geekounet

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je veux passer à une machine plus récente. [...] Le silence est ma priorité. [...]

 

Ya un thread un peu plus bas à propos d'une conf d'une nouvelle machine, on y a causé de matos silencieux, tu devrais y jeter un œil.  :Wink: 

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - j'ai utilisé le site de Crucial pour la RAM, mais il y a encore une foule de possibilités. Cette RAM est-elle OK ?

 

J'ai une préférence pour Kingston qui est très réputée et avec une longue garantie (10 ans voire à vie), les Corsair également. Je sais pas ce que vaut le reste.

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - la carte graphique n'a pas à être performante en 3D, je la veux juste très rapide en 2D en 1280x1024. Je veux mettre moins de 50 euros sur ce composant. J'avais pris la MX420 car elle décodait sous Linux le MPEG2. Que conseillez-vous aujourd'hui pour une utilisation 2D et vidéo ?

 

T'as l'embarras du choix. Penses juste que quelque soit ton choix entre ATI ou nVidia, c'est avec les drivers libres que t'auras les meilleures perfs 2D (accélération EXA tout ça..., cf. les threads correspond à ce sujet). Perso j'ai pris une Sapphire Radeon 4550 (RV710), dans la même optique, et ça marche nickel en 1920x1200, les vidéos HD ne rament pas du tout.  :Smile: 

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - comment vais-je connecter mon écran (qui n'a qu'une entrée VGA) à la carte graphique ?

 

Bah choisi une CG qui supporte le VGA. Ou alors il existe des adaptateurs VGA<->DVI au pire.

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - le ventillo est cher, la revue Canard PC conseille le Cooler Master TX3+, je ne le trouve pas sur rue Montgallet. Une alternative ?

 

Cf. le thread plus bas, j'ai un Zalman CNPS10X Quiet, qui est super efficace, mais c'est un peu plus cher par contre (41€ chez LDLC), mais ça le vaut. Et Corsair CMPSU-450V pour mon alim bien silencieuse également, si ça t'intéresse.

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - les disques durs doivent être silencieux, mais pas plus lents que mes Seagates IDE (plus de 55 Mo/s avec hdparm -tT). On m'a suggéré  aussi 2 WD Caviar Green 500 G, mais avec un gros doute sur le débit. Vos avis ?

 

Je n'entend pas mes Samsung F1 1TiB.  :Smile: 

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - pourrais-je mettre ma vieille Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS en PCI sur la nouvelle carte mère ?

 

J'ai une vieille Sound Blaster Live! PCI sur mon i7, et ça fonctionne nickel.  :Smile:  Ya toujours encore 1 ou 2 slots PCI sur les CM actuelles.

N'oublie pas non plus que la qualité du boitier joue beaucoup sur le silence de la machine (et ça se paie plus cher malheureusement).

Voilà.  :Smile: 

EDIT: le thread précédent en question

----------

## Poussin

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OS : Gentoo, peut-être Win XP pour le développement avec les outils de Microchip (MPLAB et programmateur Pickit3 non supporté sous Linux).
> 
> 

 

Ca ne répond pas à ta question, mais personnellement, j'utilise le paquet "dev-embedded/gpsim" pour ça, et je programme via port série (et le makefile qui compile et qui charge le tout dans la bestiole, c'est bonheur (et le port série, c'est de l'usb avec un petit adaptateur))

----------

## El_Goretto

Je plussoie, le choix d'une petite ATI avec le driver opensource, c'est magique (HD4350 passive pour ma part, sur un HTPC, accéleration graphique pour le bureau, et audio sur HDMI natif et propre).

Par contre, pour le disque dur, les green caviar, comment dire... hum.

----------

## leTigreBleu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !  :Very Happy:   J'avais déjà vu l'autre thread (il était orienté « trop cher » en terme de processeur, mais il contient des informations intéressantes). 

Voici mon bilan :

- je reste sur des disques Samsung ;

- je mets le prix sur le refroidissement du CPU ;

- je fais attention à la RAM ;

- idem boîtier ;

- je vais sûrement passer à la carte mère P7P55D (100 euros) qui a le Firewire (je gagne une carte PCI, il n'y a que trois slots et j'ai déjà deux cartes PCI à mettre, plus une autre pour la capture vidéo analogique).

Plus que deux questions : 

1. pour le i5 750 à 2.6 GHz, de la RAM dite « 10600 » est-elle suffisante ?

2. Dans un an environ, j'aimerais passer à deux écrans sur le même PC (un pour le code et la ligne de commande, l'autre pour le résultat souvent graphique). J'ai lu que xinerama est inclus via RandR dans xorg. Avez-vous des conseils quant aux modèles de cartes et à la marque ? J'espère pouvoir conserver mon écran VGA actuel, mais je ne comprends pas bien s'il faut une autre carte graphique, ou si je peux brancher un autre écran sur la sortie numérique de la carte.

Lionel

----------

## versus8

Bonjour Lionel,

Avec Xinerama tu devrais par exemple pouvoir avoir un premier écran pour tes lignes de code, et un deuxième écran pour le rendu, et dans ce cas là :

Soit tu étends ton bureau virtuel sur deux écrans, soit tu as un bureau virtuel pour chaque écran...

Au niveau hardware, il ne te faut que deux sorties sur ta carte graphique. Si tu n' as qu'une sortie, il te resterai la connexion réseau (xorg local sur la machine hôte pour le rendu, et SSH distant pour le code sur la machine distante).

Tu pourrai garder la deuxième machine pour cela, mais cela peut-être un inconvénient.

Donc préfère quant même une carte graphique avec 2 sorties au lieu d'avoir deux cartes graphique.

----------

## Poussin

Attention aussi que certaines cartes graphiques ont "deux prises" différente, mais ne sont pas dual head et ne peuvent donc fonctionner en même temps (si si ça arrive!)

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour,

Merci à Poussin et versus8 pour les explications pour les deux écrans. Je converge (suite à vos suggestions) vers un chip ATI. Exemple : 

SAPPHIRE HD 5450 1GB DDR3 PCIE HDMI (environ 50 euros pour 1 Go de RAM, et 40 euros pour 512 MO). Il est récent, le driver libre n'a pas encore la 3D (cf. http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/RadeonFeature ) mais il consomme très peu (20 W maxi).

La doc technique semble dire que je peux brancher un écran sur le port VGA et un autre sur le port numérique :

http://www.sapphiretech.com/archive/manuals/QIG_VGA_ML00112-R0.pdf

Mais, honnêtement, ce n'est pas très clair, et je ne vois rien sur le site du constructeur :

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=1&leg=&psn=000101&gid=3&sgid=917

Vos avis s'il vous plaît ?

Lionel

----------

## anigel

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Je veux passer à une machine plus récente.

 

Ca se comprend. Mais chapeau bas, voilà une machine qui a duré longtemps. Et mon petit doigt me dit que sa carrière n'est pas forcément terminée ? J'arrive avec quelques jours de retard, mais je réponds quand même  :Wink: .

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Le silence est ma priorité. Le coût maximum est de 700 euros (je garde mon écran Philips LCD 190S5FS VGA). J'ai demandé conseil autour de moi (à des gens qui ne sont pas restés dans une capsule temporelle durant 10 ans) :
> 
> 1- processeur : i5 750 2.6 GHz (160 euros)
> 
> 2 - carte mère : Asus P7P55D LE  (90 euros)
> ...

 

Le CPU : rien à redire, excellent choix. La carte mère : tu parle d'acquisition vidéo. Pour 10 € de plus tu peux avoir la P7P55D, qui intègr un port Firewire natif, directement connecté au chipset, donc beaucoup plus rapide que ne sera jamais ton actuelle carte FW, bridée par son port PCI. Pour 10 € de surcoût, à mon avis un bon investissement compte tenu de ton utilisation. Concernant la RAM, je ne peux qu'acquiescer à ce qu'écrit geekounet : Kingston propose des produits excessivement fiables pour pas plus cher que la concurrence. Pour la carte vidéo en revanche, clairement je choisirai nvidia. J'ai très longtemps milité pour ATI, mais franchement les errances de ces dernières années m'ont découragé. Certes les pilotes de NVidia ne sont pas libres, mais ils fonctionnent globalement bien et son maintenus activement ! J'ai encore plusieurs portables au labo qui ont dégoûté tout le monde à tout jamais d'ATI... Bref : ton choix de carte passive NVidia me semble très bon. Par ailleurs, et même si je n'aime pas trop cette technologie, il faut bien voir que flash s'imisce partout. Et à ma connaissance, aucun pilote libre n'est encore en mesure d'accélérer ça ?

Le ventilo : j'ai toujours entendu beaucoup de bien de noctua...

Concernant le boîtier, j'aurais plutot misé sur un Antec Solo. Pour les machines vraiment très puissantes au labo, je prends habituellement celui-là, et je n'ai encore jamais été déçu... Même avec des configs pouvant tirer jusqu'à 800 W en pleine charge. 

Enfin, concernant les disques, mon choix se porterait plutôt vers des gammes "pros" type 24/24. Bien plus fiables sur une longue durée, ils sont aussi bien plus chers. Mais les données sont ce que nos ordinateurs contiennent de plus précieux, alors...

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> - pourrais-je mettre ma vieille Sound Blaster Audigy 2ZS en PCI sur la nouvelle carte mère ?

 

Oui.

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir et merci Anigel

Boitier : je regarde. Ça monte le prix de 30 euros mini.

Mémoire : OK pour Kingston. J'étais parti sur Crucial car la revue Canard PC Hardware numéro 5 (juillet août 2010) suggère Kingston en entrée de gamme et Crucial (filiale de Micro) en milieu de gamme.

Carte mère : oui, j'ai vu cela, d'où un de mes messages plus haut sur le passage à la P7P55D. Merci néanmoins.

Carte graphique : hi hi hi ! Les messages du dessus m'avaient converti à ATI AMD ! J'étais content d'avoir trouvé une carte récente consommant peu (j'ai vu que le GeForce 9400 est considéré comme obsolète, et cela signifie généralement plus de mises à jour des drivers).

Je relance donc un appel à conseil : quelle carte nVIDIA avec un chip récent et chauffant peu et supportant deux écrans, dont un VGA ?

Lionel

----------

## barul

Peut-être celle ci, côté matériel je ne connais pas Club3D. Bon par contre, le radiateur a une taille relativement imposante, à en croire la photo : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Cartes_graphiques/57336-GeForce_GT_240_1_Go_Passive.html

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir,

J'ai trouvé, suite à ta suggestion Cr0k : MSI N210-MD512H (geforce 210, GT216, DDR2 à 800 ou 1000 MHz) => environ 40 euros

Ta référence (ou une autre avec le même GPU comme Asus GeForce EN240 DI Silent 1Go GDDR3) tourne à plus de 100 euros.

Si je dois conclure, AMD/ATI semble avoir un meilleur rapport performance/consommation que nVIDIA (et on trouve une foule de cartes ATI en dessous de 50 euros). Maintenant, j'ignore si les drivers officiels ou open source sont bons chez AMD/ATI.

Question 1. Quelqu'un a-t-il une nVIDIA geforce 210 (GT 216) et est-il satisfait des drivers binaires ?

Question 2. Le driver binaire nVIDIA accélère-t-il réellement le contenu "Flash" de chez Adobe ?

Lionel (la vie me semblait plus simple en DOS+VGA, mais bon...)

P.-S. Quant au Tandy TRS-80 model 1,  je ne vous raconte pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Le problème du driver nvidia proprio, c'est que son accelération 2D est super lente (et depassée, utilisant encore le mourant XAA), comparée à ce qu'on peut obtenir sur les autres CG avec des drivers libres. Par contre le driver libre nouveau permet d'avoir des perfs 2D correctes (au détriment de la 3D). C'est à prendre en compte étant donné que ton utilisation que tu as décrite s'appuie beaucoup sur la 2D (vidéo, traitement d'images...)

----------

## anigel

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Carte mère : oui, j'ai vu cela, d'où un de mes messages plus haut sur le passage à la P7P55D. Merci néanmoins.

 

Ah désolé, j'avais dû lire trop vite sans doute, j'ai zappé ça. 

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Carte graphique : hi hi hi ! Les messages du dessus m'avaient converti à ATI AMD ! J'étais content d'avoir trouvé une carte récente consommant peu (j'ai vu que le GeForce 9400 est considéré comme obsolète, et cela signifie généralement plus de mises à jour des drivers).
> 
> Je relance donc un appel à conseil : quelle carte nVIDIA avec un chip récent et chauffant peu et supportant deux écrans, dont un VGA ?
> 
> Lionel

 

"Obsolète" chez nvidia, ça ne pose pas de souci particuliers. La marque du caméléon livre des pilotes unifiés qui supporte quasiment toute la gamme. Donc même si le pilote n'évolue plus en terme de perfs, il reste supporté sur le long terme. Une 9400 est effectivement assez ancienne. Ceci dit pour ton usage, ça ne me ferait pas peur. J'ai à la maison un PC bureautique (P4 2,4 Ghz), qui tourne avec une Geforce 4, et je n'ai aucun souci de pilotes ni de perfs (j'utilise dosbox également). Donc même une 9400 restera très au-dessus de ce que tu as actuellement. Et sinon pour un prix très modeste, j'ai trouvé ça. Si c'était pour moi, je n'hésiterais pas.

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Le problème du driver nvidia proprio, c'est que son accelération 2D est super lente (et depassée, utilisant encore le mourant XAA), comparée à ce qu'on peut obtenir sur les autres CG avec des drivers libres. Par contre le driver libre nouveau permet d'avoir des perfs 2D correctes (au détriment de la 3D). C'est à prendre en compte étant donné que ton utilisation que tu as décrite s'appuie beaucoup sur la 2D (vidéo, traitement d'images...)

 

Pour ma part je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre début de souci avec le pilote propiétaire nvidia, que ce soit en 2D ou en 3D (je tourne depuis quelques mois sous fluxbox + compositing). Mais je te crois sur parole.

Néanmoins, et pour éclairer un peu le débat, le choix se résume à ATI ou NVidia. Il y a 3 ans j'ai commandé une batterie de portables incluant une Radeon Mobility X2300. 6 mois plus tard, AMD a décidé de ne plus maintenir ces générations de cartes. Quelques semaines plus tard, la nouvelle version de Xorg sortait, et la carte n'était pas encore correctement supportée par les pilotes libres. Les anciens pilotes ne compilaient même plus sur un noyau récent. La solution ? Plusieurs mois passés sur le pilote fbdev... Pour une carte HDG sensée décoder le HD en natif, ça a fait grand plaisir autour de moi. Et ça m'a vacciné d'ATI, pour de bon cette fois ! Maintenant c'est Intel ou Nvidia, voire Optimus, mais plus jamais ATI, même si la 2D n'est pas optimale  :Wink: .

Aujourd'hui, 2 ans après, la X2300 est fonctionnelle sous Xorg. On a une 2D de bonne qualité, sauf lorsque flash se lance dans le navigateur, où tout se met à ramer. Pour la 3D en revanche, c'est risible. Mon point de vue à ce sujet est donc simple : ATI a fait un choix économique en donnant les specs à la communauté : démerdez-vous pour développer le pilote à ma place. Et on est encore très loin de ce dont le pilote fglrx était capable voilà 2 ans...

----------

## leTigreBleu

Merci à Anigel et à geekounet !

Anigel : on est à 100 % en phase pour ta suggestion de MSI  VN210-MD512H ! Dans mon précédent message, j'ai écrit  *Quote:*   

> J'ai trouvé, suite à ta suggestion Cr0k : MSI N210-MD512H (geforce 210, GT216, DDR2 à 800 ou 1000 MHz) => environ 40 euros 

 

Je comprends que j'aurai le choix :

- nVIDIA : 

 * driver libre "nouveau" sans 3D, rapide en 2D (plus rapide de combien par rapport au driver binaire ?) voire avec 3D expérimentale et lente (voir http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nouveau_gallium3d_june10&num=1 );

 * driver binaire avec 3D,

- ATI/AMD : 

 * driver libre sans 3D, plus rapide en 2D que les binaires (voir http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r600_r700_2d&num=1 pour des ordres de grandeur) ;

 * driver binaire avec 2D et 3D.

Bref: les deux cartes que je retiens sont donc :

- ATI/AMD : SAPPHIRE HD 5450 1GB DDR3 PCIE HDMI (environ 50 euros pour 1 Go de RAM, et 40 euros pour 512 MO) ;

- nVIDIA : MSI  VN210-MD512H  environ 40 euros;

Les refroidissements des deux cartes sont passifs, les prix sont du même ordre. Il va falloir choisir sur autre chose...

Lionel

----------

## barul

Personnellement, mon choix se porterait sur la NVIDIA, les drivers sont beaucoup moins galère à faire fonctionner (quand ceux d'ATI fonctionnent), et les mises à jours sont régulières. NVIDIA est bien mieux "ancré" dans GNU/Linux

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, je pense que tu as raison, j'ai jamais eu de problemes a cause que mon driver nvidia n'etait pas compatible avec la derniere version de xorg-server par exemple.

----------

## leTigreBleu

OK : je pars sur la nVIDIA MSI VN210-MD512H

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodvgaspec&maincat_no=130&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=2054

Comment être sûr qu'elle accepte deux moniteurs, un sur le VGA et un autre sur le DVI ?

Lionel

----------

## barul

Si elle n'en acceptait pas plusieurs, quel serait l'utilité d'avoir deux prises ?

----------

## guilc

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Si elle n'en acceptait pas plusieurs, quel serait l'utilité d'avoir deux prises ?

 

Certaines cartes gèrent UN moniteur, SOIT sur VGA, SOIT sur DVI.

Le fait d'avoir 2 ports ne présuppose pas qu'elle gère 2 moniteurs (enfin, si c'est deux DVI, je dis pas...)

Ceci dit, la geforce 210 est sensé être bi-écran (DVI + display port OU VGA + display port, a priori pas DVI + VGA, il semblerait d'après les specs que cela soit SOIT VGA SOIT DVI, mais pas les deux à la fois, il va donc falloir un adaptateur display-port vers dvi le cas échéant)

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir guilc,

Où puis-je trouver de la doc sur ce point (le nombre de sorties utilisables simultanément) ? Sur le site de MSI, je n'ai rien vu. Tout ce que je lis, c'est : *Quote:*   

> Dual-link DVI x  1
> 
> D-Sub x  1
> 
> HDMI x 1

 

Le display port dont tu parles correspond à laquelle de ces trois sorties ?

Merci d'avance,

Lionel

----------

## anigel

Ca fait très longtemps que je n'ai plus rencontré de carte qui ne gère pas le bi-écran lorsqu'elle dispose de 2 sorties....

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour et merci à tous pour vos conseils. J'ai acheté les éléments suivants :

- ASUS P7P55D

- i5 760  @ 2.80GHz

- mémoire Kingston 2x2 G octets

- disques durs Samsung 500 Go 7200 RPM

- carte graphique ASUS EN210 (chip nVIDIA, refroidisseur passif)

- boitier Antec Solo

- alim Cooler Master GX 550 

- ventirad Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

La seule grosse différence par rapport à vos conseils est l'alim, je ne l'ai pas trouvée samedi dernier après-midi dans la rue Montgallet.

Voilà ! Fin de ce message ! Encore merci !

Lionel

P.-S. Je me bagarre en ce moment contre un problème répertorié sur le forum sous le nom de "keyboard mouse freeze", mais ce sera pour un autre message.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Bonne config que tu as là  :Smile: . Elle devrait te faire du chemin !

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> P.-S. Je me bagarre en ce moment contre un problème répertorié sur le forum sous le nom de "keyboard mouse freeze", mais ce sera pour un autre message.

 

Ca ne serait pas un souci qui t'empêche de te servir de ton serveur X par hasard ?

----------

## d2_racing

Félicitation  :Razz: 

----------

## leTigreBleu

@d2_racing : merci !

@anigel : merci aussi ! Et si, c'est lié à X. Je pense l'avoir résolu en lisant https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-739907-highlight-mouse+freeze.html. J'ai aussi répondu à un thread qui semble être sur le même sujet (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-845189-highlight-.html)

Bon, un tel BIOS, ça me change beaucoup de ce que je connaissais, ACPI est nouveau pour moi, mais je progresse (j'imagine ce que ressent un bonhomme envoyé dans le futur !).

Ah ! C'est très amusant de voir avec la commande top (suivie d'une pression sur la touche "1") les quatre coeurs qui affichent ce qu'ils font. Je sais, je sais, un rien m'émerveille...

Lionel (c'est fou ce que ça tourne vite, une telle machine !)

----------

## geekounet

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> Bon, un tel BIOS, ça me change beaucoup de ce que je connaissais, ACPI est nouveau pour moi, mais je progresse (j'imagine ce que ressent un bonhomme envoyé dans le futur !).

 

Ha mon PIII a un support ACPI pourtant.  :Smile: 

----------

